# Anyone sign up for OIP with AON ?



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone has signed up for optional injury protection with Uber through AON insurance company.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has signed up for optional injury protection with Uber through AON insurance company.


yes, unless you have actual rideshare coverage, it's best to get it since Uber's insurance will not cover your injuries in any way....it only covers everyone else


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has signed up for optional injury protection with Uber through AON insurance company.


Yes, 4c a mile seems worth it. Also added the ride share addendum with my insurance company ($15/mo).
Peace of mind coverage has unlimited value.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Yes, 4c a mile seems worth it. Also added the ride share addendum with my insurance company ($15/mo).
> Peace of mind coverage has unlimited value.


I just heard about the AON and like you have the additional RS addendum with State Farm. So no sign up fee ? Just 4c a mile from time you sign up ?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uber should be automatically doing this for free. Honestly, some other platforms like DoorDash provide it 100% free. Why can't Uber? Why do they charge?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Uber should be automatically doing this for free. Honestly, some other platforms like DoorDash provide it 100% free. Why can't Uber?


Is this something you can add on to your addendum or personal policy for cheaper. 4c a mile sounds cheap but my Uber yearly mileage is huge. Even if just applied to times when rider is actually in your vehicle the cost could be high.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Is this something you can add on to your addendum or personal policy for cheaper. 4c a mile sounds cheap but my Uber yearly mileage is huge. Even if just applied to times when rider is actually in your vehicle the cost could be high.


That I'm not sure of because in NY no insurance companies write R/S add ons so you are totally screwed in NY.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

There is no sign-up fee and the four cents per mile is only with riders in the car. Yes, it is a 5% cut in mileage rate but for me the peace of mind is worth it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks I really appreciate the information.



Seamus said:


> That I'm not sure of because in NY no insurance companies write R/S add ons so you are totally screwed in NY.


Sorry to hear that. Is that the old boys protecting the cab drivers ?



Legalizeit0 said:


> There is no sign-up fee and the four cents per mile is only with riders in the car. Yes, it is a 5% cut in mileage rate but for me the peace of mind is worth it.


Hey I totally get why you use it. With my high miles it would add up to a significant cost. Again thanks for the help.


----------

